# Generators



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I am in the market for a generator to use with my trailer. I won't be having to use the generator a lot so I'm not looking to spend a fortune, but I want something that will be powerful enough to run the A/C if I ever need to. 
How big of a generator are you guys or girls







using for your trailers?

What brands are being used?

Your input is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I researched this topic for a long time. If you want to run your AC, microwave, lights, pump, and all the other electrical items in your trailer as if your connected to a 30 AMP service in an RV park you would need a 4000 to 4500 watt generator. This gives you enough margine to run everything even at alltitude. You can get away with a 3500 watt generator if you don't run to many major appliences at once. The most ecinomical generator at this size I could find is a Kipor kge3500. People opinions vary on the kipor generators but for the price they seem like a decent way to go.

After much debate I finally decided to go solar and not run the AC


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Several forum members have purchased the Kipor. It seems to be a pretty good unit. If going for 3k watts or more, then it seems to be the most bang for the buck. If going for 2k watts, then the Honda might be the better deal.

CamperAndy has a 3000Ti. I saw it in operation and it's very impressive. Not sure what all he runs with it, but believe the a/c was doable. Maybe he will chime in and let us know. He had put on an extra muffler that really quieted the thing down, but even without the muffler, it was near-honda quiet.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We have a Yamaha 3000iSEB generator. Works great! Nice and quiet even when running with a pretty good load on it. It will handle the A/C plus other items at the same time. I'm not sure about the A/C with the microwave. In fact for as long as we have owned the trailer we have never used the microwave.







It's stove top/oven cooking or BBQ'ing while we're camping.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

DO NOT BUY THE KIPOR 3500tc!!!!

I HAD ONE. THEY AREN'T WORTH BEANS!

YOU NEED THE KIPOR 3500TI!

YES, I AM SHOUTING!!!! GET THE 3500TI!!!!

The KGE3500 isn't made for an RV. It's made to power a light stand for a construction crew, nothing more. The 3500TI will work with your RV. I can power my A/C, and my microwave on partial power with it. Or I can turn the A/C off for a second and power the microwave on full power.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I guess I can second what CJ999 said but I have never owned a KGE3500Tc model which is cheaper but is only for resistive loads. I have the KGE3500Ti which is an inverter model that is very nice. It powers everything, is quiet, has eclectic start.

I did say it was quite but if you are in a quite campground any low frequency will be noticed so I added an external muffler (actually a Glaspac) and I know it is now quieter then a Honda. It may not look factory but it is effective.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a Honda EU3000is and love it. I had heard a number of the Honda's in various campgrounds (actually, I didn't hear them







- that's what drew me to them) and thought they were great. I've run the AC, lights TV, toaster all at the same time. I do turn off the AC when using the microwave though, but that's just my compulsiveness. I have run the AC and microwave on occasion and it worked fine, it just kicked up the rpms.

I find it interesting that vdub said camperandy's Kipor was "near-Honda quiet" and camperandy said since he put the muffler on it it is now quieter than a Honda. Hey, camperandy, if you had gone with the Honda in the first place, you wouldn't have had to put a muffler on it and compare it to the Honda.







But, I have seen the picture with the muffler and it looks beefed up. Very powerful and cool looking. But, does the muffler come off for transporting and storage?

Whatever generator you get, please make it one of the "quiet" ones. DW and I go nuts when we hear a loud generator running and people shouting over the noise. I've talked at a normal level right next to my Honda and have no problems. It's very quiet. But like Andy said, in a quiet campground you'll hear it, but it's not annoying - just a low hum.


----------



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Well I guess I can second what CJ999 said but I have never owned a KGE3500Tc model which is cheaper but is only for resistive loads. I have the KGE3500Ti which is an inverter model that is very nice. It powers everything, is quiet, has eclectic start.
> 
> I did say it was quite but if you are in a quite campground any low frequency will be noticed so I added an external muffler (actually a Glaspac) and I know it is now quieter then a Honda. It may not look factory but it is effective.
> [snapback]73906[/snapback]​


I'm interested in how you were able to attach the glaspac to your Generator. I think I'm interested in doing that too if I decide to go with a non-Honda generator.
Can you tell me how you did that?

Thanks


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Honda EU300is here.
Bought it over the others for sevice. Most Honda motorcycle shops have the test equipment.
None of the Kawi dealers in my area (Atlanta), service generators
Kipor I couldn't find anywhere in the US for service.
Inverter generators cannot be serviced by the local lawnmower repair guy.
I've had it for 4 years and never a problem.

A tip, run any generator each month with a load I use a 1500watt little heater. This will keep everything happy.
KM


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Another Honda EU300is owner here. It is extremely quiet. It pushes the A/C fine. I always turn off the A/C before using the microwave.

We have a dealer/service center close to home )just in case.

We bought the generator last year when we got the OB.

10 year loan on the camper

15 year loan on the generator


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Hey, camperandy, if you had gone with the Honda in the first place,


True, but look at the price difference -- the Kipor is about half the cost of a Honda. If I had it to do all over again, I'd probably get the Kipor 3000Ti and do the same thing andy did. It's a nice little setup.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> > Hey, camperandy, if you had gone with the Honda in the first place,
> 
> 
> True, but look at the price difference -- the Kipor is about half the cost of a Honda. If I had it to do all over again, I'd probably get the Kipor 3000Ti and do the same thing andy did. It's a nice little setup.
> [snapback]74104[/snapback]​


VDUB has the answer. It was cost nothing more. Honda is used as the bench mark on quality not price.

The muffler does come off as it is just a slip fit and there is no vibration so it has never fallen off. I am planning to work the piping a bit so that it is not a knee knocker when you walk by and also maybe add a bit of chrome. You never know get a few extra bucks and I could put spinners on the wheel kit, which is free on the Kipor but cost more from Honda (for the EU3000is) then I paid for my muffler.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just out of curiosity...

Where do you guys place your generators when running? I would be concerned about CO if it were to close to the TT. Also, do they just cycle on and off when they sense a load, or do you manually start them as needed?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I have always placed it under the rear slide out to help keep it out of the weather. Then I use a heavy duty combo lock/cable around the rear bumper and through a handle to make sure it doesn't "roll away".







I only run it when we are awake and at the trailer.

I have to manually start our's. Then it just purrr's along until the load increases, then the motor speed automatically increases depending upon the load amount. We bring an electric skillet for cooking pancakes, french toast, bacon etc and once it's hot enough, the power is reduced and the generator throttles back. When it needs to heat up again, the generator's motor increases speed as needed. So there is some cycling depending upon the useage.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I do the same as Herbicidal. Exhaust points away from trailer and CO is not an issue as I do not run the generator at night when we close up the trailer and sleep. We also have a CO detector in the trailer.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

To all,

I'm selling my Honda EU2000i which was used for 1 weekend. It's in mint condition without even a scuff mark! I will include the cover and 6' cable lock for $600 plus shipping to the first Outbacker that PMs me. Will send pics to interested parties.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> I have always placed it under the rear slide out to help keep it out of the weather.Â Then I use a heavy duty combo lock/cable around the rear bumper and through a handle to make sure it doesn't "roll away".Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, lock and all. Although when I am camping with a group, I share generously and sometimes don't know where my generator is because I let everyone who doesn't have one use it, so it's location is dependent upon who's wife is blow drying her hair at that moment.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I currently own a PRAMAC (loud loud loud) and bought a kit from http://www.propane-generators.com/a-c_kit_list.htm and converted it to propane only. This generator paid for itself when we were without power in '04 from hurricane isabel and then in '05 with TS Gaston. 
I am also in the market for a generator that is quiet and am very interested in the YamahaEF30is that is "tri-fuel" Gas, Propane and Nat Gas capable. The propane option for me seems only natural as I dont need to carry gasoline when I need to run the generator.

MK


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with THESE generators??

They seem to have more than enough output, yet it states they run quieter than a Honda....

Price seems good also.

Just curious....

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Anyone have any experience with THESE generators??
> 
> They seem to have more than enough output, yet it states they run quieter than a Honda....
> 
> ...


Ahhh, ya gotta read the fine print - it's rated at 78 DB @3 meters. My Honda is 52 DB while right on top of it. It may be quieter than one of the "non-quiet" Hondas, but not the Inverter quiet jobbies.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Not to "pile on" but it's also huge...it's 155 lbs! Where are you gonna stow it?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And the final nail in the coffin, Steve...

No mention of suitability for electronic devices. It may not seem so cheap if it fries your A/C, microwave, refrigerator, TV, ....

I would be cautious!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a Coleman 1800 Sport generator. We only take it on extended trips and I have it about 15' away from the trailer...using the Park Power Conversion Kit makes pluging in the generators to the trailer a snap!! This will charge my batteries in about 4 hours and will last ~2 days.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I also have the kipor 3500Ti. It works great very quite. I bought off ebay for 820$ but had to add 149 shiping. I got a e-mail just yesterday from power up depot. 999 plus free shipping. That a fair price not to have to worry about a e-bay purchase.
www.powerupdepot.com/products.html


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any experience with THESE generators??
> ...


Be aware that 78dB has a sound intensity 2.25 times greater than 52dB. This is because the dB scale is logrithmic, meaning there is a power of 2 (square) relationship when comparing numbers. Another example: 60dB is 44% louder than 50dB, although when you look at the numbers you might think it would only be 20% louder.

Bill


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Keep in mind also that the National Park Service has a sound limit of like 55 db or something close at all state and national parks. Nothing worse than trying to hear the chirp of birds or the rush of a mountain stream...over the din of a gen motor!!


----------



## gelrog (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey all... can i ask a dumb question? In the 26 RS, where would you keep the generator? Is it stored under the pass through storage area, in the bed of your pickup? Just curious. I don't yet own an Outback, but I'm debating between the 25 RSS and 25 RS and I was wondering if storage of the generator is an issue between the 2 trailers. Thanks for helping a newbie


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I stored my Honda EU2000i in the storage area of my 26RS (without gas!) and it just fit. A 3000 or larger gen would not fit. The only other options would be in the TV (who wants to blow up their family?) or attached in some way to your bumper (Outback bumpers don't have the weight required). The hitch area might afford a storage option with the proper mod.

There have been some mods done..any modders wanna speak up?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

My EU3000 goes on a platform slid it to the trailers' rear 2"receiver .
So that is that 3 mods?


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

kjdj said:


> My EU3000 goes on a platform slid it to the trailers' rear 2"receiver .
> So that is that 3 mods?
> [snapback]74294[/snapback]​


I'll give you 3!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I removed the carpeted pannel in the bunkroom from under the passenger side bunk and slide the generator into this space. (oposite from the hot water heater)It fits perfect and since it does not burn gasoline no fumes or smell in the Outback.

MK


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

gelrog said:


> I was wondering if storage of the generator is an issue between the 2 trailers. Thanks for helping a newbieÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I store my EU3000is in a shed at home and under the rear slide when camping. I chain and lock it to the rear bumber of the Outback, though it's not and easy generator to walk away with - 150 lbs with gas in it. I have a front hitch receiver and cargo carrier for transport.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd like to correct an earlier post concerning sound intensity as expressed by the decibel scale. Seems I don't use logarithms much anymore, so I misremembered. Here's a link:

http://www.glenbrook.k12.il.us/gbssci/phys...und/u11l2b.html

Check out the questions at the bottom of that page. The answers will illustrate what a 20dB difference means. Seems that 26 decibels (the difference between the Honda and the Harbor Freight generators) is 398 times more sound intensity or energy. Our ears don't register a 398-fold energy intensity as being 398 times louder though. But the dB scale is certainly not linear. As a pure number, 78 is 50% greater than 52, but you could probably run 4 or 5 of the Hondas side-by-side and they wouldn't sound as loud as one of the 78dB Harbor Freight generators.

Is everybody confused yet?

Bill


----------



## Dusty (Jan 22, 2006)

I got two generators from Aurora Generators Both are Kipor one is the Kipor KGE2000Ti the other is a Kipor KGE3500Ti Both are just as quiet as the Honda if not less.

Half the price and just as good. Honda Patent expired a long time ago and along came Kipor who is almost an exact copy of Honda. While Honda is a great product its just not worth the price.

BTW Great service, got them both shipped COD and would buy there again.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have had my Kipor 3500ti running beside two sychronized Honda 2000's. My generator was louder, but not by much. It certainly wasn't enough to justify the cost difference if price is a concern.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Is everybody confused yet?
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]74316[/snapback]​


I am. Fifth grade math skills. I clicked on the link - AND THAT CERTAINLY CLEARED UP THE CONFUSION!










All I know is, the Honda is quiet - and yes, it is pricey. There are others that are quiet too - the Yamaha has a quiet line. Cost wasn't really a factor in my decision to buy a Honda (I can't believe I'm saying this. I can't afford to pay attention, much less pay for a generator







).

The thing that swayed me was the noise level - or lack thereof. I've been in Stokes State Forest when people have had a generator going that could be heard a mile away. About ten guys were standing around the fire shouting at each other over the noise. All this to light two 60 watt lights. Gee, I sleep real well when that happens.

DW and I can't stand when people are so inconsiderate as that. So, when we decided to get a generator, we made sure we would not disturb others. The Honda fits that bill.

My 2 cents

Scott


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Honda generators are not only exceptionally quiet but they are absolutely first-rate quality too. That's what you are paying for. Plus Honda has a very large network of sevice locations. The other Japanese brands are about equal in quality, IMO. It comes down to who has the best combination of price, parts availability and service.

Do I think they are overpriced? Yes. But the Honda clones (Kipor and other Chinese-made generators) should get Honda's prices down. I seriously doubt that those brands are Honda's quality equal but they are probably pretty close. Factor in the price difference and Kipor is a tempting product. But can you get parts and service if you need it?









Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When I bought my Kipor there were no local dealers and the only way to hear one run was to buy it. That was June 05. Parts were said to be the same as the Honda's since the Kipor's were Honda clones. Well as of Jan 06 we now have two local dealers that sale and service the generators. Parts are still tough to get but that should change soon. The price is also coming down on them and I could buy one locally for less then I paid last summer on E-Bay.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Parts were said to be the same as the Honda's since the Kipor's were Honda clones. [snapback]74425[/snapback]​


Clones or not, it would really surprise me if Honda/Kipor parts are interchangeable. Theoretically, the absolute same dimensioning and machining could be duplicated but clones or copies generally vary from the originals.

Only way to tell would be to (attempt to) put a Kipor piston or crankcase, etc. on a Honda or vice-versa. I would be interested in learning if it would work.

This is not to say that the Kipor isn't as good or almost as good as a Honda even if the parts don't interchange. If Andy and others like theirs, that means something.
Bill


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

gelrog said:


> Hey all... can i ask a dumb question? In the 26 RS, where would you keep the generator? Is it stored under the pass through storage area, in the bed of your pickup? Just curious. I don't yet own an Outback, but I'm debating between the 25 RSS and 25 RS and I was wondering if storage of the generator is an issue between the 2 trailers. Thanks for helping a newbie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since our TV is a pickup, in the bed it goes. I place it parallel and up against the bed wall behind the cab and use two ratcheting type tie downs to keep it in place. I built two inexpensive wooden ramps that allow me to roll it into the bed. Then I toss the ramps in the back as well. Once in camp, the generator is stored under the rear slide out and locked to the rear bumper of the trailer.


----------



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm looking to possibly get a Kipor 2000Ti. Will that be enough to run everything in my trailer except the A/C?


----------

